# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Ария

## Lt. Columbo

ребята, посоветуйте мне!
ок, короче я очень любля группу *ария* и хочу купить другой альбом, но не знаю какой, хотя я хочу, чтоб песня *засипай* (или что-то похоже) была на нем. 
итак, фанатики, дайте свои мнение

----------


## Lampada

Здесь можно послушать и заказать все альбомы: http://www.russiandvd.com/store/person. ... &genreid=0
А в каком альбоме эта "засыпай"? 
--------------------------
(Лично я никакого отношения к этому интернетному магазину не имею.)

----------


## Indra

в плохом качестве, зато бесплатно, здесь http://www.zvuki.ru/A/P/141/

----------


## pranki

Ну слава Богу, народ начал нормальной музыкой интересоваться! А то даже на этом форуме никуда не деться от вездесущих (так и хотелось написать это слово с двумя "с"  ::  ) катей лелей и прочих булановых   ::

----------


## ST

*засипай* это видимо песня "потерянный рай". Она есть на альбоме "2001 ночь" (видимо 2001-го года), может и на других есть, но я не уверен  ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

*потерянный рай* - да, это правиьное имя   ::  
спасибо за ответы! кстати, я пользую winmxом, чтоб скачать музыку, но очень редко найдется русскую музыку, есть другая программа, где можно скачать русскую музыку   ::

----------


## ST

можно попробовать e-donkey (aka e-mule) и soulseek. e-donkey лучше понимает файлы с русскими названиями, у soulseek больше файлов...вроде так  ::

----------


## ST

еще очень неплоха Эпидемия: http://epidemia.ru/show.php?page=71&slang=en

----------


## net surfer

> Ну слава Богу, народ начал нормальной музыкой интересоваться! А то даже на этом форуме никуда не деться от вездесущих (так и хотелось написать это слово с двумя "с" :) ) катей лелей и прочих булановых  :lol:

 А с чего ты взял что Ария "нормальная" музыка? :)

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by pranki  Ну слава Богу, народ начал нормальной музыкой интересоваться! А то даже на этом форуме никуда не деться от вездесущих (так и хотелось написать это слово с двумя "с"  ) катей лелей и прочих булановых     А с чего ты взял что Ария "нормальная" музыка?

 5 баллов!   ::

----------


## tradakad

> еще очень неплохая эпидемия

  честно говоря из МАССЫ моих знакомых только один ЭТО и слушает. прошу без обид  :: [/quote]

----------


## pranki

> Originally Posted by pranki  Ну слава Богу, народ начал нормальной музыкой интересоваться! А то даже на этом форуме никуда не деться от вездесущих (так и хотелось написать это слово с двумя "с"  ) катей лелей и прочих булановых     А с чего ты взял что Ария "нормальная" музыка?

 Да хотя бы потому, что в текстах есть смысл   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Да хотя бы потому, что в текстах есть смысл  :)

 Да смысл все по-разному видят, вон кто-то в "москва-петушки" видит, кто-то нет :) Кто-то и в тюремных песнях видит смысл.
К тому же песня это не только текст, но и музыка. Я, к своему сожалению, в англоязычных песнях половину (а когда и больше) слов не понимаю, но они мне нравятся куда больше наших.

----------


## Rtyom

Я, честно скажу, всегда понимал музыку без слов гораздо лучше.

----------


## pranki

> Originally Posted by pranki  Да хотя бы потому, что в текстах есть смысл     Да смысл все по-разному видят, вон кто-то в "москва-петушки" видит, кто-то нет  Кто-то и в тюремных песнях видит смысл.
> К тому же песня это не только текст, но и музыка. Я, к своему сожалению, в англоязычных песнях половину (а когда и больше) слов не понимаю, но они мне нравятся куда больше наших.

   ::  
Я как стал немножко понимать в текстах английских песен (далеко не все, конечно), так они мне сразу стали гораздо меньше нравиться   ::

----------


## Kanti

Ну это смотря какие песни. Вон у Led Zeppeling оч. даже.
Насчет Арии. Киркорова называют королем каверов? Ну-ну... БОЛЬШИНСТВО хитов Арии - перепевки. Я далеко не фанат (хотя все же некоторые песни нравятся). К примеру, "Беспечный ангел" - плохой перевод песни Golden Earring "Forever Angel" (просто прет пассаж "Он гнал свой байк, а не лимузин" вместо "He was driving a bike, not a car". Не, ну понятно, что песня не про шофера"  ::  ). Iron Maiden перепевали, Manowar... Вообще, тексты Пушкиной - отдельный разговор, художественное словоблудие в чистом виде. А в остальном, неплохая группа  ::  (пока от них Кипелов не ушел).
ЗЫ: Прошу прощения за внезапную священную войну.

----------


## Scorpio

> Ну это смотря какие песни. Вон у Led Zeppeling оч. даже.
> Насчет Арии. Киркорова называют королем каверов? Ну-ну... БОЛЬШИНСТВО хитов Арии - перепевки. Я далеко не фанат (хотя все же некоторые песни нравятся). К примеру, "Беспечный ангел" - плохой перевод песни Golden Earring "Forever Angel" (просто прет пассаж "Он гнал свой байк, а не лимузин" вместо "He was driving a bike, not a car". Не, ну понятно, что песня не про шофера"  ). Iron Maiden перепевали, Manowar... Вообще, тексты Пушкиной - отдельный разговор, художественное словоблудие в чистом виде. А в остальном, неплохая группа  (пока от них Кипелов не ушел).
> ЗЫ: Прошу прощения за внезапную священную войну.

 Где у "Арии" вы заметили хотя бы следы Iron Maiden (не говоря уж о зубодробительной тупости, столь характерной для Manowar)? Почему тексты Маргариты Пушкиной - "художественное словоблудие"?
Kanti, вы бы подкрепили свои заявления хоть какими-нибудь аргументами...

----------


## Sleep

У Арии есть некоторые вещи, похожие на Iron Maiden (например Seventh Son of Seventh Son), хотя слухи про плагиат несколько преувеличины. 
"Беспечный ангел" - это называется "кавер", о чём прямо и говорилось. Так что тут наезд не по теме. 
А текста Маргариты Пушкиной - мне наоборот очень нравятся. На основе текстов песен большинство групп такого плана можно условно разделить на три вида - "про эльфов", "про бл@%ей" и "про трупы". И Ария ни к одному из этих видов не относится, что и радует  ::

----------


## pranki

> А в остальном, неплохая группа  (пока от них Кипелов не ушел).

 Взять, к примеру, "Колизей". Ни Кипелова, ни Пушкиной, но какая песня! Немногие ранние хиты Арии могут с ней сравниться. Так что не надо говорить, что Ария держалась на этой парочке.

----------


## Kanti

> Где у "Арии" вы заметили хотя бы следы Iron Maiden (не говоря уж о зубодробительной тупости, столь характерной для Manowar)?

 Вы хотите Manowar? Их есть у меня. Песенка Return of the Warlord. Перевод за авторством Пушкиной.
Вот список (Правда, довольно спорный. Мало что проверял, т.к. у нас в сети с тем же Iron Maiden напряженка.):  

> "Беспечный ангел" - Golden Earring 
> "Бивни чёрных скал" - Iron Maiden "The trooper" 
> "Воля и разум" - Judas Priest "Metal gods" 
> "Встань, страх преодолей" - Judas Priest "Jawbreaker" (это вообще интересная песня - Judas''ы её: тоже содрали; у Saxon) 
> "Герой асфальта" - Iron Maiden "Powerslave" 
> "Грязь" - Iron Maiden "Bring your daugther: to the slaughter" + "The clairvoyant" 
> "Дух войны" - Iron Maiden "Seventh son of a seventh son" + "The evil that men do" 
> "Игра с огнём" - Iron Maiden "Hallowed be thy name" + "Rime of the ancient mariner" + "To tame a land" 
> "Игры не для нас" - Iron Maiden "2 minutes to midnight" 
> ...

  

> Почему тексты Маргариты Пушкиной - "художественное словоблудие"?

 Ох, не литератор я и не смогу объяснить. Пусть это останится моим imho.  

> Взять, к примеру, "Колизей". Ни Кипелова, ни Пушкиной, но какая песня! Немногие ранние хиты Арии могут с ней сравниться. Так что не надо говорить, что Ария держалась на этой парочке.

 "Здесь Паша Эмильевич, обладавший сверхъестественным чутьем, понял,
что сейчас его будут бить, может быть, даже ногами." (C)  :: 
Ну эт кому как... Тупейшее рубилово в небыстром темпе. Большую часть песни гитарист развлекает себя дерганьем за 6-ю струну, нехотя переезжая на каждом такте на другой лад. У басиста и то партия интересней.  ::  Текст - это да... По уровню вселенского идиотизма с Пушкиной действительно не сравнится.  ::  Вот, как говорится, режьте меня и ешьте, но ничем кроме как графоманией слова "Боги прокляли спятивший Рим, город брошенных женщин и калек. Здесь глотают отравленный дым, режут лезвием вены..." весьма затруднительно. Ну а голос Беркута с Кипеловым сравнивать, думаю, не нужно. 
Заявления подкрепил. Но флейм затевать не хочу.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Прежде всего, sorry за то что долго не писал, т.к. сейчас я в отпуске.  
Зато было время всласть послушать "мэйденов" (увы, Manowar и JP у меня вообще нет). Так что аргументированно могу высказать свое мнение по поводу вот этого списка:   

> Вот список (Правда, довольно спорный. Мало что проверял, т.к. у нас в сети с тем же Iron Maiden напряженка.):
> "Беспечный ангел" - Golden Earring 
> "Бивни чёрных скал" - Iron Maiden "The trooper" 
> "Воля и разум" - Judas Priest "Metal gods" 
> "Встань, страх преодолей" - Judas Priest "Jawbreaker" (это вообще интересная песня - Judas''ы её: тоже содрали; у Saxon)
> "Герой асфальта" - Iron Maiden "Powerslave" 
> "Грязь" - Iron Maiden "Bring your daugther: to the slaughter" + "The clairvoyant" 
> "Дух войны" - Iron Maiden "Seventh son of a seventh son" + "The evil that men do" 
> "Игра с огнём" - Iron Maiden "Hallowed be thy name" + "Rime of the ancient mariner" + "To tame a land" 
> ...

 Ужас, ужас. Ну, все свои песни, оказывается у Мэйденов содрали! Да еще и так ловко, что до появления ваших "экспертов" никто даже не подозревал, что все это содрано. А, я понял: они, гады, все это вокалом маскировали!  ::  
А если серьезно, то все "металлические" песни друг на друга весьма похожи... ну и что? Ну, в "Only the good die young" вступление напоминает (весьма отдаленно) "Прощай Норфолк", а в "Штиле" и вправду на акустике играют -- правда, нечто совсем другое,  чем в "Prodigal son". 
Но, в утешение вашим спецам могу сказать, что мэйдены тоже у Арии драли, да еще как! Не верите? А вы послушайте Tail Gunner (Iron Maiden, 1990) и сравните с "Тореро" (Ария, 1985) -- и основная мелодия, и припев, и риффы, и проигрыш, и даже концовка ну ОЧЕНЬ похожи, и попробуйте доказать что я не прав! А в "No prayer for a dying" мелодия явно содрана у "Без тебя" (Ария, 1986) -- если вам топтыгин на ухо наступил, то вы и не отличите... В общем, "Iron Maiden" "Арии" достойно отомстили.  ::  
В завершение, по поводу "содранных" текстов: они б лучше молчали и не позорились. Значит "Улица роз" и "Acacia Avenue"? Ну-ну, посмотрим:  *Ария, "Улица роз"* (по памяти):  _
Жанна из тех королев,
Что любят роскошь и ночь --
Только царить на земле
Ей долго не суждено...
Ну, а пока
Как богиню на руках
Носят Жанну, Жанну..._  *Iron Maiden, "22, ACACIA AVENUE"*:  _If you're feeling down depressed and lonely
I know a place where we can go
22 Acacia Avenue meet a lady that I know
So if you're looking for a good time
And you're prepared to pay the price
Fifteen quid is all she asks for
Everybody's got their vice 
If you're waiting for a long time for the rest to do their piece
You can tell her that you know me and you might even get it free
So any time you're down the East End don't you hesitate to go
You can take my honest word for it she'll teach you more than you can know_  
Если и есть какое-то сходство, то я его не улавливаю. ИМХО, про королев и про (простите) шлюх -- это несколько разные темы...

----------


## ST

я Майден слушаю лет 5 уже, регулярно...сходства с Арией там столько же сколько и с Хэлоином, Авантазией и т.п., имхо :-\ 
ЗЫ: а что, есть что то лучше, из русскоязычных? порекомендуйте чего нибудь...  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgLHavwmVSg   *ВОЛЯ И РАЗУМ* 
Музыка - А. Большаков 
Слова - А. Елин  
В глубокой шахте который год
Таится чудище-змей
Стальные нервы, стальная плоть,
Стальная хватка когтей 
Он копит силы, лениво ждет,
Направив в небо радар
Одна ошибка, случайный взлет
И неизбежен удар 
Все во что ты навеки влюблен
Уничтожит разом
Тысчеглавый убийца-дракон,
Должен быть повержен он,
Сильнее всяких войн
Воля и разум
Воля и разум
Воля и разум
Воля и разум 
Смертельной данью обложен мир,
Лишен покоя и сна
Многоголосо гудит эфир -
Опять на старте война 
Пока не поздно - спасайте жизнь,
Нельзя нам больше терпеть!
Пока мы вместе, то берегись -
Любому чудищу смерть

----------


## randir

Я не поклонник "Арии", но группа хорошая..

----------


## Aryan

Ну начнем? Взял с сайта, на котором обсуждалось нечто подобное. 
"Беспечный ангел" — Golden Earring, Manowar
Кто-то недоперепил. Во-первых, "Беспечный ангел" - это кавер-версия песни "Going to Run", записанная для сборника байкерских песен Tribute to Harley-Davidson. При чем тут Мановар, я догадываюсь - см. ниже. Составитель прекрасно знал, что это каверы, но все равно впихнул их сюда. 
"Бивни чёрных скал" — Iron Maiden "The trooper"
В каком месте? Рифф разный, вокальная мелодия разная, соло разное. Мэйденовская вещь намного ритмичнее, и в ней напрочь нет припева. 
"Воля и разум" — Judas Priest "Metal gods"
Я у Джудасов даже более похожие пенси найду ) Максимум, что можно выжать - немного похожий рифф. Мелодия куплета, Бридж, припев, соло совершенно разные. 
"Встань, страх преодолей" — Judas Priest "Jawbreaker"
Единственный более-менее серьезный пример. Вступление - рифф действительно почти неотличим. Начиная с припева, песни расходятся в разных направлениях. 
"Герой асфальта" — Iron Maiden "Powerslave"
Каким местом? Кусок риффа галопом сыгран? Послушай Therion - the Crowning of Atlantis, вот что я называю "рифф из Паверслэйва". Здесь даже темп совершенно разный. Бриджа в Паверслэйве нет, зато есть перепады скорсти в середине. Про мелодии даже не говорю - ничего общего. 
"Грязь" — Iron Maiden "Bring your daugther… to the slaughter" + "The clairvoyant"
Мелодия первой строчки припева действительно похожа на Clairvoyant. Больше ничего не слышу, в т.ч. от "Дочери".  
"Дух войны" — Iron Maiden "Seventh son of a seventh son" + "The evil that men do"
Ооо, страшный плогеад - сыграли во вступлении гамму "пам-пам-пам".
С "Ивилом" другой момент: сама эта песня копирует проигрыш перед соло из "Трупера", который сюда, почему-то, не попал. 
"Игра с огнём" — Iron Maiden "Hallowed be thy name" + "Rime of the ancient mariner" + "To tame a land"
Кусок соло в "Игре с Огнем" похож на вступление к To Tame a Land. (хотя эти арабески могут быть каким-то классическим произведением, не проверял). С двумя другими похожа тем, что длинная, да? 
"Игры не для нас" — Iron Maiden "2 minutes to midnight"
Игры не для нас - это классический совок-метал, в духе Горки Парка: медленный, мелодичный и пафосный. Со скоростным хитом Мэйдена не похож даже отдаленно. 
"Король дороги" — Iron Maiden "Heaven can wait" + Judas Priest "Freewheel burning"
Фривил Бернинг?! Тот самый спид-метал хит, в котором Хэлфорд тарахтит скоростной речитатив? Ария вообще такой музыки играть не умеет, к сожалению! С Heaven Can Wait действительно похожи куплеты, но не мелодией, а размером и построением строчек. 
"Кровь за кровь" — Iron Maiden "Powerslave"
Чем похожа? Мелодия разная, рифф разный, вступление не похоже, в Паверслэйве напрочь отсутствует шикарное соло Холста на акустике в арабском тоне макам. Бриджа в Паверслэйв нет ( нем вообще две мелодии - куплет и припев), в Кровь за Кровь - есть, да еще интро и аутро. 
"Ночь короче дня" — музыка Iron Maiden "Stranger in a strange land" + "Seventh son of a seventh son" + "Hallowed be thy name"
Нужно было никогда не слышать Stranger, чтобы такое написать А с двух других только что уже "содрали" Игру с Огнем, из чего следует, что "Ночь Короче Дня" и "Игра с Огнем" - одна песня 
"Отшельник" — Black Sabbath "Heart like a wheel"
Не проверял - нет под рукой альбома. 
"Икар" — музыка Iron Maiden "Losfer words"
Арийская настолько монотоннее и проще, что даже сравнивать некрасиво. В целом - две стандартные хэви-метал вещи, без особой оригинальности обе, Мэйденовская качественнее. 
"Пробил час" — Manowar "Return of the Warlord"
А вот и при чем тут Мановар. Tribute to Harley-Davidson, товарищи. Альбом ремейков. Кстати, на одном из таких Раммштайн спели арийский "Штиль". (вай, плагиаторы!) 
"Прощай, Норфолк"–Iron Maiden "Only the good die young"
Опять "пам-пам-пам" )) Мэйдены на самокопировании попались. Совершенно разная мелодия, разный бридж, разный припев. Что-то общее можно увидеть во вступлениях, но тогда весь альбом "Seventh Son" надо признать состоящим из одной самоплагиаченой девять раз раз песни. 
"Раскачаем этот мир" — Iron Maiden "Revelations" + "Infinite dreams"
По темпу и построению стихотворного размера действительно похоже на Revelations. На плагиат не тянет. Что там от Infinite Dreams, не понял. 
"Рабство иллюзий" — Iron Maiden "Holy smoke" + "The trooper" + "Seventh son of a seventh son"
Меня вообще убивают эти "многосложные" обвинения. Получается, что то ли у Maiden все песни одинаковые, то ли у Арии, то ли у обоих. С Трупером не похожа совсем, у оного нет даже припева. С Седьмым сыном - та же петрушка. Последний, если верить списку, уже составляет большую часть репертуара Арии, т.е. арийцы играют одну и ту же песню Какой-то левый пункт. 
"Следуй за мной" — Iron Maiden "Where eagles dare"
Пальцем в небо. Рифф? Мелодия? Соло? Ничего общего. Я даже сам нашел куда более похожую: Manowar - Gates of Walhalla. Там хоть ударная партия совпадает, здесь совсем ничего. 
"Смотри" — Dickinson (ex–Iron Maiden) "Faith"
Эту проверить не могу, сольника Брюса под рукой нет. 
"Улица роз" — музыка Iron Maiden "Wasted Years" + "The loneliness of a long distance runner", текст — Iron Maiden "22 Acacia avenue"
Ну не играла Ария в стиле альбома Stranger in a Strange Land! Тем более, одновременно с его выходомХоть даты бы проверяли, что ли, а то арийцы получаются какими-то сверхсветовыми плагиаторами. 
"Химера" — Iron Maiden "The wickerman"
Не говоря уже о скорости, с которой надо было красть (альбомы вышли с разницей в пару месяцев, в России тогда их так быстро не выпускали), в упор не вижу, что у песен общего. Даже темп разный. 
"Это рок" — Iron Maiden "Flash of the blade"
Опять пусто-пусто. Мелодия совершенно непохожа. В риффе ничего индивидуального, что можно отметить. Соло разные. Вроде все. 
Итог: в двух песнях условно похожий рифф, в одной - кусок проигрыша 8 сек., в одной - мелодия из 4 нот, и еще в трех - стихотворный размер. Всут! Немедленно всут! )))

----------


## penguinhead

Could anyone post up the lyrics?  http://video.mail.ru/mail/timonja/20/23.html

----------


## delog

Ария - Штиль 
Штиль, ветер молчит
Упал белой чайкой на дно
Штиль, наш корабль забыт
Один в мире скованным сном
Между всех времен, без имен и лиц
Мы уже не ждем, что проснется бриз 
Штиль, сходим с ума
Жара, пахнет черной смолой
Смерть одного лишь нужна
И мы, мы вернемся домой
Его плоть и кровь вновь настигнет нас
А за смерть ему может Бог воздаст 
Что нас ждет - море хранит молчанье
Жажда жить сушит сердца до дна
Только жизнь здесь ничего не стоит
Жизнь других, но не твоя 
Нет, гром не грянул с небес
Когда пили кровь как зверье
Но нестерпимым стал блеск
Креста, что мы Южным зовем
И в последний миг поднялась волна
И раздался крик - впереди земля 
Что нас ждет - море хранит молчанье
Жажда жить сушит сердца до дна
Только жизнь здесь ничего не стоит
Жизнь других, но не твоя 
Что нас ждет - море хранит молчанье
Жажда жить сушит сердца до дна
Только жизнь здесь ничего не стоит
Жизнь других, но не твоя  By the way, it would be interesting to find out, as far as Aria is known outside of Russia.

----------


## Croners

Самая лучшая группа всех времён и народов http://butterflytemple.ru/. ИМХО.

----------


## Ramil

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xviBEvbxgZ0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N7TlpeOl6U   *Новогодняя*

 Lampada, Ария и Авария = две большие разницы!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xviBEvbxgZ0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N7TlpeOl6U *Новогодняя*   Lampada, Ария и Авария = две большие разницы!

 _"Ничто не сходит с рук..."_  ::  
Спасибо, Рамиль.

----------


## LuxDefensor



----------


## Der Doktor

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuKeuuJCyQk  
> Ария - Штиль 
> Штиль, ветер молчит
> Упал белой чайкой на дно
> Штиль, наш корабль забыт
> Один в мире скованным сном
> Между всех времен, без имен и лиц
> Мы уже не ждем, что проснется бриз 
> Штиль, сходим с ума
> ...

 -поздний ответ- Спасибо за текста. 
Благодаря этого песни, люблю эту группу Но когда я услышал песню в первый раз, была версия Раммштейна - может быть моя любимая группа. Версия мне понравилась но я хотел слушать оригнал и был точно лучше (произношение также!) 
Сейчас слушаю музыку этого группы очень часто. Мои любимие песни: -Осколок Льда-, -Беспечнйы Ангел- (просто красивая пенся хотя русская версия на самом деле кавер). Люблю тоже -Тебе дадут знак- потому что музыка хорошая у текст отличный. Очень сильно.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHel6Mgm10U (со словами) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-lvV1Nr098   *Осколок льда*  
Ночь унесла тяжёлые тучи, 
Но дни горьким сумраком полны. 
Мы расстаёмся - так будет лучше: 
Вдвоём нам не выбраться из тьмы...  
Припев: 
Я любил и ненавидел, 
Но теперь душа пуста. 
Всё исчезло, не оставив и следа, 
И не знает боли в груди осколок льда...  
Я помню всё, о чём мы мечтали, 
Но жизнь не для тех, кто любит сны. 
Мы слишком долго выход искали, 
Но шли бесконечно вдоль стены...  
Припев.  
Пусть каждый сам находит дорогу - 
Мой путь будет в сотню раз длинней, 
Но не виню ни черта, ни Бога - 
За всё платить придётся мне!  
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

*Беспечный ангел* 
Этот парень был из тех, кто просто любит жизнь
Любит праздники и громкий смех, пыль дорог и ветра свист
Он был везде и всегда своим
Влюблял в себя целый свет
И гнал свой байк, а не лимузин
Таких друзей больше нет 
И в гостиной при свечах он танцевал, как бог
Но зато менялся на глазах, только вспомнит шум дорог
Все, что имел, тут же тратил
И за порог сделав шаг
Мой друг давал команду братьям
Вверх поднимая кулак 
Ты - летящий вдаль, вдаль ангел
Ты - летящий вдаль, вдаль ангел
Ты один только друг, друг на все времена
Не много таких среди нас
Ты - летящий вдаль беспечный ангел 
Под гитарный жесткий рок, который так любил
На Харлее он домчать нас мог до небес и звезд любых
Но он исчез и никто не знал
Куда теперь мчит его байк
Один бродяга нам сказал
Что он отправился в рай 
Ты - летящий вдаль, вдаль ангел
Ты - летящий вдаль, вдаль ангел
Но ад стал союзником рая в ту ночь
Против тебя одного
Ты - летящий вдаль беспечный ангел 
Ты - летящий вдаль, вдаль ангел
Ты - летящий вдаль, вдаль ангел
Но ад стал союзником рая в ту ночь
Против тебя одного
Ты - летящий вдаль, вдаль ангел 
Ты - летящий вдаль беспечный ангел

----------


## Lampada

[I]    Тебе дадут знак 
Раньше ты был в стороне – не "против" и не "за"
Но однажды Старший Брат тебе открыл глаза:
"Сговор древних мудрецов поставил мир на грань.
Власть в руках у чужаков, и ты им платишь дань!"  
Пустота на месте звёзд, огонь вокруг креста
Кто-то проклял твой народ, и это неспроста
Но наступит время "икс" – и оживёт колосс
Ставки слишком высоки, игра идет всерьёз  
Нож как бритва
Будет битва  
Кулак – как флаг над буйной головой
Вожак сказал: – "Своё возьмём с лихвой!"
Во тьме не спасётся враг!
Пора, готовься сделать шаг
Тебе дадут знак!  
Ловко пущен механизм, идёт за строем строй
В одиночку ты никто, зато в толпе – герой
У тебя свои цвета, ты знаешь грозный клич
Нерушима та стена, в которой ты кирпич!  
Ты мог родиться совсем в иных краях
Где нет решёток, и не строят плах
Где женщины не плачут, и не прячут лиц
Где дети не хотят играть в убийц...  
Ангел смерти будет здесь, когда начнётся бой
Он толкнёт тебя на штык и заберёт с собой
Но опять играет Марш, опять вопит Главарь...
И колонны дураков восходят на алтарь!  
Кулак – как флаг над буйной головой
Маньяк сказал: – "Свое возьмём с лихвой!"
Во тьме не спасётся враг
Пора, готовься сделать шаг
Тебе дадут знак!...ствол!...флаг!...штык!
...знак!...кол!...танк!...цепь!
...знак!...лом!...кнут!...гроб!...

----------


## Lampada

*Беги за солнцем*  
В воздyхе пахнет бедой
Целых две тысячи лет,
Жизнь так жестока
Hа этой пpоклятой земле... 
Ветеp в твоих волосах
Тот же, что вечность назад,
Вpемя застыло,
Лyна и солнце встали в pяд... 
Улететь бы птицей, пpочь от пpоклятой земли,
С небом чистым слиться - вот о чём мечтаешь ты... 
Беги, беги за солнцем,
Сбивая ноги в кpовь
Беги, беги, не бойся
Игpать сyдьбою вновь и вновь.
Лети, лети за солнцем
К безyмствy высоты.
Лети, лети, не бойся,
Так можешь сделать только ты... 
Мyжество есть лишь y тех,
Кто ощyтил сеpдцем стpах
Кто смотpит в пpопасть,
Hо смотpит с гоpдостью в глазах 
С белым пеpом в волосах,
Словно языческий бог,
Ты пpыгнyл в небо,
В гpемящий гpозами поток. 
Ты yпал со стоном, опалённый высотой,
Hа земле pожденный, снова должен стать землёй...

----------


## Dimitrio

Я рождён был ночью
В час молитвы волчьей
В тёмном логове зверей.
Чёрный ангел Ада
Был со мною рядом
На кругах людских страстей.
Я прошёл сквозь пламя,
Был огнём и камнем,
Червем был средь мёртвых тел.
Прозван был нечистым,
Имя мне - Антихрист;
Ты - Христос, ты - на кресте! 
Без тебя я призрак,
Что из храма изгнан,
Без меня ты - скучный миф.
Мы с тобой как братья
В гимнах и проклятьях
С вечной властью над людьми.
Но ты прячешь тайну
И в душе хрустальной
Знаю я, грех смертный есть.
Я не тот, кто выдаст,
Имя мне - Антихрист!
Ты - Христос, тяжёл твой крест! 
Ты крещён был кровью,
Не речной водою
В первый год судьбы земной.
Царь терзал младенцев
И взрывалось сердце
Слыша скорбный женский вой!
Царь искал Иисуса,
Чтоб убить искусно,
Но ты Богом был спасён!
По пескам кровавым
Начал путь свой к славе,
Ты - Христос, велик твой трон! 
Для миллионов ты невиновен,
Мой же отец - Сатана!
Но Падший Ангел Богу был равен,
Мстить за него буду я!
Но мы сочтёмся, в битве сойдёмся
В год самой горькой звезды!
Знаю, наверно, рухну я первым
Только погибнешь и ты! 
Имя мне - Антихрист!
Знак мой - цифра
Шесть! - Шесть! - Шесть!
Имя мне - Антихрист!
Плачьте о душе... 
Download: http://zalil.ru/30016498

----------


## Dimitrio

Ария. Кровь за кровь - http://zalil.ru/30016609
Ария. Свобода - http://zalil.ru/30016626

----------


## Dimitrio



----------


## Lampada

*Закат* 
Музыка - В.Кипелов
Слова - М.Пушкина  
Я вижу, как закат стекла оконные плавит,
День прожит, а ночь оставит тени снов в углах.
Мне не вернуть назад серую птицу печали,
Всё в прошлом - так быстро тают замки в облаках. 
Там все живы, кто любил меня,
Где восход - как праздник бесконечной жизни,
Там нет счёта рекам и морям,
Но по ним нельзя доплыть домой. 
Вновь примирит всё тьма, даже алмазы и пепел,
Друг равен врагу в итоге, а итог один...
Два солнца у меня на этом и прошлом свете,
Их вместе собой укроет горько-сладкий дым. 
Там все живы, кто любил меня,
Где восход - как праздник бесконечной жизни,
Там нет счёта рекам и морям,
Но по ним нельзя доплыть домой. 
Возьми меня с собой, пурпурная река,
Прочь унеси меня с собой, закат.
Тоска о том, что было, рвётся через край,
Под крики серых птичьих стай. 
Я вижу, как закат стекла оконные плавит,
День прожит, а ночь оставит тени снов в углах...

----------


## Serge_spb

*Ария - Осколок льда* 
Ночь унесла тяжелые тучи
Но дни горьким сумраком полны
Мы расстаемся - так будет лучше
Вдвоем нам не выбраться из тьмы 
Я любил и ненавидел
Но теперь душа пуста
Все исчезло, не оставив и следа
И не знает боли в груди осколок льда 
Я помню все, о чем мы мечтали
Но жизнь не для тех, кто любит сны
Мы слишком долго выход искали
Но шли бесконечно вдоль стены 
Я любил и ненавидел
Но теперь душа пуста
Все исчезло, не оставив и следа
И не знает боли в груди осколок льда 
Пусть каждый сам находит дорогу
Мой путь будет в сотню раз длинней
Но не виню ни черта, ни бога
За все платить придется мне 
Я любил и ненавидел
Но теперь душа пуста
Все исчезло, не оставив и следа
И не знает боли в груди осколок льда

----------


## Serge_spb

n.b. unofficial video; Vocals: Arthur Berkut (the second singer in the bands history)    
Ария - Колизей 
Боги прокляли спятивший Рим
Город брошенных женщин и калек.
Здесь глотают отравленный дым,
Режут лезвием вены 
Здесь по праздникам ходят смотреть,
Как в агонии бьется человек,
Как пирует свирепая смерть
В желтом круге арены. 
Сила приносит свободу,
Побеждай и станешь звездой
А может
Обретешь покой 
Твой враг в пыли
Жалок и слаб,
Загнанный зверь,
Раненый раб
Еще секунда и скажет Убей!
Перст императора 
Святой судьбе
Не прекословь!
Воет толпа,
Чувствует кровь,
Не стоит скорби
Ни жен, ни друзей
Жизнь гладиатора
Колизей 
Словно псы, что дерутся за кость,
Обреченные рвут друг другу плоть.
В их глазах не азарт и не злость,
Ничего кроме боли 
Ты один не сломался, не лег
От ударов хранил тебя Господь
Видишь, Цезарь сошел на песок
Наградить тебя волей 
Сила приносит свободу,
Побеждай и станешь звездой
А может
Обретешь покой 
Твой враг в пыли
Жалок и слаб,
Загнанный зверь,
Раненый раб
Еще секунда и скажет Убей!
Перст императора 
Святой судьбе
Не прекословь!
Воет толпа,
Чувствует кровь,
Не стоит скорби
Ни жен, ни друзей
Жизнь гладиатора
Колизей 
Помнишь,
Ты ведь помнишь,
Ты был гордым мудрым вождем
Помнишь,
Ты ведь помнишь,
Как вошли солдаты в твой дом
Ты встречал рассвет
Среди выжженных скал
Время шло, и вот
Час расплаты настал 
Хлеба и зрелищ народу
Через край!
Сила приносит свободу,
Побеждай! 
Твой враг в пыли
Жалок и слаб,
Загнанный зверь,
Раненый раб
И выбил искры из серых камней
Меч гладиатора 
Святой судьбе
Не прекословь!
Воет толпа,
Чувствует кровь,
Не стоит скорби
Ни жен, ни друзей
Жизнь императора
Колизей

----------


## Serge_spb

This new song is just marvellous...    
Спит земля: укрыты дымкой облаков поля и города.
За бортом балластом прошлого вся жизнь и дом, объятый сном; 
Безмолвие уносит за собой в пространство нереальности чужой.
Сквозь туман, прочь от смятения души спешим к другим мирам.
Больше нет любви, то многих держит на Земле.
Надежды нет!
Есть точка невозврата из мечты,
Лететь на свет таинственной звезды. 
Припев:
Плыть в серебре лунных морей,
Солнце нам вслед пошлет свой ветер.
Плыть по волнам в тот океан,
Что называется "Бессмертие". 
Может быть наивны мы, и нет нигде орбит другой судьбы.
Может быть нам не найти во тьме маршрут туда, где время спит.
Есть точка невозврата из мечты,
И мы с тобой смогли её пройти! 
Припев:
Плыть в серебре лунных морей,
Солнце нам вслед пошлет свой ветер
Плыть по волнам в тот океан,
Что называется "Бессмертие". 
Как магнит к себе влечёт звезда,
Свет везде: полна им темнота,
Это знак разгаданных глубин.
В поисках изменчивой судьбы.
Против нас восставшие миры,
Нас бросает в бездну новый взрыв.
Вот и всё – мы все теперь ничто,
Яркий миг слияния с мечтой. 
Припев (2 раза):
Плыть в серебре лунных морей,
Солнце нам вслед пошлет свой ветер
Плыть по волнам в тот океан,
Что называется "Бессмертие". 
Есть точка невозврата из мечты. 
P.S. 2014 album "Через все времена" (you can listen legally) here https://music.yandex.ru/album/2376955

----------

